# Ken Shamrock vs Bas Rutten



## Andrew Green (Feb 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7N49ZQTjSI&search=bas rutten


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 17, 2006)

That was great what a leg lock. I know I do not know the right termanology but it looked great.
terry


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 17, 2006)

knee bar


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks it looked very cool.
terry


----------



## Fight with attitude (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cool way of getting into a knee bar. After that fight I believe Bas trained on that knee bar and tapped another guy out in a fight a short time later. I have a video of Bas teaching the same knee bar, it's a very good surpized move that relies a lot on speed.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the vid. my knee hurt just watching it.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## ace (Feb 18, 2006)

In english it is kneebar in Japanese it is Ude hishgi hizagatame.
That was a great way to pull of the lock.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 18, 2006)

HA!!!  I bet Hoyce Gracie is busting a gut laughing at that!! LOL!!!


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if Bas Rutten's knee was damaged by that hold?  It looked like he was really slow getting up.  Also, I'm wondering what percentage of joints are actually damaged in competition from submissions?  I know that when we grapple in class, we are very careful putting them on and very quick to tap.  Competition is different though.  I would think that a full speed application and a slow tap would lead to a broken limb.  With that being said, Ken Shamrock is a master of submission.  I've had the opportunity to train with one of his students and it is incredible.  Also, I liked Ken's use of the crossface in Bas' guard.  He really used that effectively in order to pass it.


----------



## ace (Feb 18, 2006)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> HA!!! I bet Hoyce Gracie is busting a gut laughing at that!! LOL!!!


 
what do you mean? And it is Royce not Hoyce


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think there is a good chance to damage joints especially with the heel hook.  Alot of competitions have banned them because alot of people were getting their knee blown out with it.

If you watch Bas's fights that he has I think he breaks 1 or 2 guys joints with the leg locks.  One was a shin bone on the lock.


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 19, 2006)

Great video. I really liked the quick spin on the stomach into the knee Bar. I wonder if he had a sit and spin as a child.


----------



## ace (Feb 19, 2006)

Who didn't have a sit & spin


----------

